# How long to keep a cow in beef suckler herd?



## Cowlover

We have around 5 twelve year old cows which is what I thought was the life expectancy of a beef cow but then read a few articles online about cows living 15-20 years. All our old cows are still*producing calves every year, but how long can you realistically keep them?


----------



## saskcattle

If they are still producing good calves and not getting thin and worn down and still have good udder and feet keep them till they croak. Keep heifer calves off them to as replacements good old cows have good bloodlines and make you money year after year.


----------



## sanketdivine

provide a shelter to your old cows and take care of the new calves your cow is producing also replace old cows with healthy young calves and let your old cows to take rest and enjoy their foods


----------



## farmerjan

We keep our good older cows until they have a problem. saskcattle is basically right. Do you pregnancy check? We apply these rules. If she has had good calves, doesn't get thin or run down, if she is getting around okay, and is stil breeding back. We also keep heifers out of these good old cows, the longevity gene is the best for being a profitable gene to want to have in the animals you have. If they have trouble getting around, if they start to look thin or poor, they finish out that calf and go. If they are not bred at preg check, they go. We don't bury them if we can help it, they get sold. Even with the cull cow prices at .50/ lb. or so, that is still $4-600 that you can put towards another, or just put back into the ones you have as a kept replacement heifer.


----------

